# Ultramarine Bunker



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, I finally decided to start off with an Ultramarine Bunker as a scenography kind of project, and here's the log.

Well, I always want to have everything planned out, so I got a piece of graph paper, writing stick, ruler, calculator, etcetera. I took a trip to my garage, wonder around for ideas. For example, later I will post a picture of a cool thing I used, it's essentially a plastic tube cover for a chair, it will be used as an underground connector. Once I got that list, just gotta think of how I want it to look like and produced a scale drawing.










After that, I started making some rocks out of cast plaster. These may be seen in the pictures below. Then I put that into the mold and adjusted it to fit nicely. Once dried, I got this little 40k think that looks like a fortified window, and to glue that simply water the rock again and put the piece over it so it moulds in, then took it off, I let it dry, and applied superglue and glue it.



















I will get more of this in the next 2 days, it's late now. But anyway, please comment and give feedback please. I know this is just the beginning, I'll post more each day. Thanks for reading!

By the way, before I get to it, any suggestions on which color to paint in it? I was thinking maybe a combination between corrosive-like brown and ultra blue, or just paint it all bolt-gun metal. Thanks,


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

looks good for a start, but is this a WIP or a toutorial?

cheers

edd


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

ooops, sorry, kinda made it look like a tutorial, just edited right now. It's a work in progress though  any comments? I'll post the main infrastructure when get it done today night, maybe tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

great start LT. how many structure points is it going to have.and will you be able to figues inside.


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

don't know what those are sarge...  and nope, I don't think it will have an inside, although I'm planning on making a ladder for the topside. Will not having an inside affect anything?


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking promising so far...it's a little hard to make out any kind of detail thus far; any chance of some closer pics in the near future? 

For coloring, I'd have thought concrete would be appropriate, but metal sounds interesting. No reason not to add some blue in; it'd help distinguish your bunker as being held by the Ultras as opposed to a standard Imperial bunker.


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

Good start can't really say much about it yet.


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

sorry guys, more pics are to come about teh rocks, cause for the main bunker I needa start again, I made a big booboo... kinda sprayed polystyrene


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

Looks good LT. LOL... oops.. Well I am sure you will do fine. BTW, did you get your codex and How to paint citadel miniatures books yet? One is a must but the other will help with your painting and maybe some ideas. Remember what I told you though, its your creation so have fun with your terrain. k::grin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

CMDR_VELIK said:


> great start LT. how many structure points is it going to have.and will you be able to figues inside.


Building dont usually get structure points non apoc or planetstrike game just an armor value... Unless its real big.

BTW good start cant really tell just yet.k:


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey guys, tadatadaaaaaa! it's here! :scare: lol

alright, got past that problem just today, I got myself an old box from an external Maxtor hard drive... then got myself some blue metallic paint and got out my box of random objects from here and there to make the details.

So here's a close shot of a painted rock, one of those white ones made out of cast that I put up on my 1st post. Here's one painted:










Next, a show of most of the big pieces that will be glued on to teh main bunker structure (also shown).










Here's some pics of some of the walls with their rocks attached. Note that I will be "camouflaging" the rocks a bit more, so that they don't look like they're simply glued on, I'll put some dust around them and so on.


























Note: it really looks and shows all my painting strokes, but I think its just teh pics cause in reality it doesn't show that much... 

And finally, my door which looks like 2 things, a crap piece of painted paper simply glued on (of which if you know how to blend it in, please tell me ), and it also looks like a Wolfenstein door, with that bird symbol glued on.









:taunt:

Any comments? I want your opinion!! lol :biggrin:

Next step for me will be "camouflaging" all those rocks, adding a couple of more details and finishing it off, anything else that looks like I could do?

Thanks for reading and watching :good:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

You'd get a better finish on the box if you used spray paint or maybe an airbrush.
Once the rock sections are fixed in place streaky brush work is going to stand out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

I agree with norm, lose the streaks and it'll look better. I think it'll definitely look better with weathering so it doesn't look so 'new and shiny'. I also recommend breaking up the larger flat sections with more add-on's to avoid the 'shoebox' effect. But other than that, you're well on your way to create a bunker the Ultramarines would be proud of!


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

norm: yeah you're right, they do look a bit streaky. Although I must tell you I don't have any airbrushes or spray paint, I'm a cheap guy. Anything else that kinda does the same but isn't the same? lol

Liber: I agree, I should put some weathering/corrosion to it, at least thats what I tried to do by applying some undercoat paint around the edges to look like corrosion but I guess that didnt do. any tips on that "weathering"? what type of accessories do you mean? I'm putting a square miniature base as a window for sure, but I don't have a good idea of what looks good on a bunker. i'll just see...

oh and how's the door looking? Thanks!


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey, here's the rest. I wanted to make this a blended-in bunker so that it wouldn't look like a bunker (at least from the top, so that it looks kinda camouflaged from a birds-eye view, counter air-recon for example... purely decorative, I know warhammer doesn't have air recon ). So I made some more plaster cast rocks and dissimulated the corners and some walls, and of course the roof. That way streaky walls don't show as much. Here are some pics:


















Note the Ultra crest on the fortified window (no, that's not for the mail).




























Ok, now I just gotta remake those blue walls into making them so that the strokes don't show that much.

Also, the door is a work still in progress, I'm adding a couple of layers so that it looks less like a flat, paper-made door.

How's it looking? Thanks


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Everything looks great, apart from those walls. Also, I think it would look much better it you made a door to stick on there, a 2D door isn't going to look great no matter how well it's painted.

I really like the look of that rock.


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

yiesh i know about the door, and i'll be adding dome 3D layers to it. what's wrong with the walls?


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Same as mentioned before, the paint is too streaky.


----------



## Major Strombardt (Feb 22, 2009)

Tip...Take some watered down paint and DAB it on dry drush like...should do the trick...


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

awesome, hey, I'll try the dabbing brush tip  thanks, will keep you posted on how it looks, thanks Major Strombardt!


----------



## SMiriya (May 22, 2009)

I agree too Lt. But the hard work on you doing looks good. Smoothing out streaks will make it look a lot better.. keep up good work there. k: :victory:


----------



## Rogerig (Jul 9, 2009)

hey, thanks SMiriya 

and yeah, now it's not streaky, yay!  I did the dabbing trick and it looks great, will post pictures in a bit


----------

